# Matt Slick at Atheist Convention



## larryjf (May 11, 2007)

Good YouTube of Matt Slick speaking with someone at an atheist convention...

[video=youtube;WSw8Gh-PPA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WSw8Gh-PPA0[/video]


----------



## BobVigneault (May 11, 2007)

I expected Steve Martin to be funnier than that.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (May 11, 2007)

*fetus/foetus*

It's always amusing that folk invoke the term _fetus_ for that which is thought to be eligible for murder _in utero _and "baby" for that which (unless his head is still in the canal, then he's fair game!) which is subject to legal protection.

_Fetus/foetus_ is Latin for "baby." So, by using a Latin word for baby somehow this person thinks that he has changed the status of the baby to something subhuman.

He doesn't believe in God but he believes he has the power and right to confer and deny status as persons on the basis of development and position relative to the birth canal. 

I guess he _does_ believe in God and he's it.

Yes, now I see it. That's ever so much more rational than belief in a transcendent omnipotent being whose thoughts and ways transcend ours.


----------



## Davidius (May 11, 2007)

I think he should have pushed Mr. Martin's lack of an epistemic foundation for ethics more instead of focusing on abortion. Big picture!


----------



## Chris (May 11, 2007)

> I guess he_ does _believe in God and he's it.




That's a great one-sentence way to summarize atheism.


----------

